# C.A.T.S. Rally February 25 Escambia



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Fishing it or no come check us out. We will be fishing from 7am-3:30pm with a fish fry afterwards. 
http://www.catsclub.us/lower-escambia-river


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Just wondering if your wife is a game warden yet?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

billyb said:


> Just wondering if your wife is a game warden yet?


:shifty:


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

You posted a while back that she was going to work with the FWC. I talked to Officer Rockwell in the woods the other day and he said they really need some help. Only 2 officers in north Okaloosa.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

billyb said:


> You posted a while back that she was going to work with the FWC. I talked to Officer Rockwell in the woods the other day and he said they really need some help. Only 2 officers in north Okaloosa.


She starts Feb 24th


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

My son-in-law is a deputy sherriff and we worry about his safety. Tell her to be careful. It's is a dangerous job.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

billyb said:


> My son-in-law is a deputy sherriff and we worry about his safety. Tell her to be careful. It's is a dangerous job.


Will do. You're right, people are crazy out there.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

How'd this shindig go?


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Not much fish caught. Winning fish was around 5lbs.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

It was the toughest rally yet. You can see the results here
http://www.catsclub.us/lower-escambia-river


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Tough aint the word I thought about but Ill go with it. Just to get the baits down was a job where we were fishing. But I think we will try again at the next place. Thanks Glenn had a good time any way.


----------

